# Vacansoleil-DCM Bianchi Oltre



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Bianchi to Sponsor Vacansoleil-DCM


----------



## iscarrr (Aug 29, 2008)

Just saw this myself. For an Oltre, I think its looks pretty bad. The blue just doesnt work. I suspect its a photoshop at this point anyway. That seatpost doesnt look like an Oltre post to me, looks like its one taken from and ISP frame.

It's good Bianchi will be back at grand tours though.

Higher res img here:

p.twimg.com/AeZseI3CEAAl5aX.jpg:large


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

This is a coarse amateurish photoshop idea. The evil minded could argue that it comes from the same design studio as the Vacansoleil kit.

The seat post head is indeed from the 928 SL IASP.
The wheels say "Fulcrum" under the FFWD graphics. I somehow think that Celeste graphics will not happen on FFWD wheels. Would look good, though. You never can have too much Celeste.
The white "Bianchi" under the down tube is just put on top of the great eagle.
The blue accent is not very different from the blue Bianchi used for graphics for something like four decades. There will be an accent, that's for sure.
Is Vacansoleil-DCM changing fom SRAM to Shimano?

I'd like to see a real photo. I'm also looking forward to seeing the team kit with Celeste accents on it.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Real......


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Very nice. I stil wanna see their TT bikes.


----------



## steve_bcn (Nov 29, 2011)

uaaau, awesome! hope one day I'll have one. Bianchi rules!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Me get to ride the FaustoGimondiBike!









Still in this years kit, appropriately. Incredible drop and reach!









That rendering was crude but not far off...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

FFWD » New bike Team Vacansoleil-DCM


----------



## jmitro (Jun 29, 2011)

wow, that's a damn sexy bike!!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Another article. Someone needs to show me the @$^@$^@ TT bikes soon.

Vacansoleil-DCM To Ride Bianchi Oltre In 2012 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

drool:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: WorldTour Vacansoleil-DCM Bianchi Oltre


----------



## xizang2008 (Jul 22, 2009)

spade2you said:


> Another article. Someone needs to show me the @$^@$^@ TT bikes soon.
> 
> I heard the 2012 tt bike is just going to be another paint variation of the D2 Pico. Have you heard anything different? I love mine but its got 20,000 miles on it. It would be great to see a more current TT bike offering from Bianchi.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

xizang2008 said:


> [
> I heard the 2012 tt bike is just going to be another paint variation of the D2 Pico. Have you heard anything different? I love mine but its got 20,000 miles on it. It would be great to see a more current TT bike offering from Bianchi.


I would figure it's going to be a D2 Pico with a bad-ass paintjob. I still wanna see it. 

20k miles on your D2? Wow my friends think I'm a tad excessive using mine once or twice weekly.


----------



## xizang2008 (Jul 22, 2009)

yep, just clicked over 20k a few months ago. that's what training for double Ironmans will do for you.. lots of time on the tri bike. The bike has held up really well, I couldn't be happier with it. I'd just like to see Bianchi offer something a little more modern. More for my desire to update my tri bike than anything else.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

xizang2008 said:


> yep, just clicked over 20k a few months ago. that's what training for double Ironmans will do for you.. lots of time on the tri bike. The bike has held up really well, I couldn't be happier with it. I'd just like to see Bianchi offer something a little more modern. More for my desire to update my tri bike than anything else.


Gotcha. My '09 is just my trusty TT bike. For me, the current D2 Pico would be an upgrade. I've often pondered getting another TT bike. I keep telling myself I'll get one if/when I can use a 55t big ring AND someone makes a 11sp and Quarq compatible chainrings. That'll be a while, I'm sure. 

Without any significantly climbing in my local races, tend to pust most of my focus on ITTs. I try to ride my 20k and 40k courses routinely and under different wind conditions whenever possible even though the summer winds are generally from the south.


----------



## Fabio Farelli (Dec 15, 2011)

The 2012 teamjersey:


----------



## Fabio Farelli (Dec 15, 2011)

On training:


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Here's the TT bike. That splash of Celeste is way too small.


----------



## Fabio Farelli (Dec 15, 2011)

The TTbike of Vacansoleil.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Maybe Fizik will start to make the celeste bar tape again. I just put a KMC gold chain on my Sempre, now it almost looks like an Oltre. Ha!


----------

